# bloquer sur l'écran de démarrage avec la pomme grise et la j



## renlaut (3 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un PowerBook G4 avec léopard.

Je l'ai entièrement démonter pour le nettoyé.

Je redémarre l'ordinateur. Il est bloquer sur l'écran de démarrage avec la pomme grise et la jauge de progression.

Je n'est pas trouver la solution sur le site d'apple.

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur Merci


----------

